# I'm off work and I'm cooking!



## LarryWolfe (Oct 21, 2005)

Doing some pulled chicken and ribs.  The ribs and half of the chicken is for folks at work.  Rubbed everything down with Wolfe Rub, using oak for wood.  Everything went on at noon and LuLu is doing her magic chugging away.  Thanks Steve for the Easy Up, I'm gonna need it with all the rain!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 21, 2005)

See Larry, with just a simple phone call, you could have had someone up there to drink your beer.   :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 21, 2005)

Looking good so far Lar. 
I'm off too and will be doing a yardbird for dinner and then two butts for Alexis's 2nd birthday party tomorrow.
Just waiting for the wife to come home so I can go pick up the butts.... :-X


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

Looks great, Larry!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 21, 2005)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> See Larry, with just a simple phone call, you could have had someone up there to drink your beer.   :!:



Come on up Bill, I'll fill the cooler up!


Happy Birthday to the little one Scotty!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 21, 2005)

Larry, is it safe to have that chicken drip on your ribs??  Just wondering??


----------



## Gary in VA (Oct 21, 2005)

Dang Larry... I just got back from lunch and now I am hungry again... 

hmmmm  ... by the way I figger it... I could leave work right now and be there in time to dine on them ribs.... ok.. I talked myself into it... on my way  :horse:

What kind of beer should I bring with me?  :bar:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 21, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Larry, is it safe to have that chicken drip on your ribs??  Just wondering??



Greg, I know you are kidding but I'll entertain your question anyways.  The chicken will be done long before the ribs, therefore the chicken juices are fine drippng onto the ribs.



			
				Gary in VA said:
			
		

> Dang Larry... I just got back from lunch and now I am hungry again...
> 
> hmmmm  ... by the way I figger it... I could leave work right now and be there in time to dine on them ribs.... ok.. I talked myself into it... on my way  :horse:
> 
> What kind of beer should I bring with me?  :bar:



Gary, since you offered, I'd love some New Castle!  =P~


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 21, 2005)

Hell Larry when DO you work? #-o  :!: 
Looking good there!  I had me a pile of ribs for lunch as well.  Got to save the other rack for the wife when she gets home tonight.  I'm headed for Houston to put some eyeballs on my pit. :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 21, 2005)

2.5 hours into the cook, the ribs are cooking a bit fast.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":3jznazvm]Larry, is it safe to have that chicken drip on your ribs??  Just wondering??



Greg, I know you are kidding but I'll entertain your question anyways.  The chicken will be done long before the ribs, therefore the chicken juices are fine drippng onto the ribs.
 [/quote:3jznazvm]
But the juices are from raw chicken when they're dripping ~ I wouldn't try it... 8-[


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 21, 2005)

:pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 21, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2bq5eu3u][quote="Greg Rempe":2bq5eu3u]Larry, is it safe to have that chicken drip on your ribs??  Just wondering??



Greg, I know you are kidding but I'll entertain your question anyways.  The chicken will be done long before the ribs, therefore the chicken juices are fine drippng onto the ribs.
 [/quote:2bq5eu3u]
But the juices are from raw chicken when they're dripping ~ I wouldn't try it... 8-[[/quote:2bq5eu3u]

Seeing as the chicken is already at 160* and the ribs still have a couple hours to cook, it WON'T be a problem!  It's common sense, when I pull the chicken off the cooker it will be completely cooked and the ribs will continue to cook.  What's the problem?  I'm not being a smart ass, but there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: NICE LOOKING Q!*



			
				4decksam said:
			
		

> What kind of smoker is that?  I like the upper rack.
> 
> 
> Sam
> ...



Sam, that pit is "LuLu" and she's a Gator pit!  www.gatorpit.net

BTW, welcome to the board!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 21, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3tt3y85g][quote="Greg Rempe":3tt3y85g]Larry, is it safe to have that chicken drip on your ribs??  Just wondering??



Greg, I know you are kidding but I'll entertain your question anyways.  The chicken will be done long before the ribs, therefore the chicken juices are fine drippng onto the ribs.
 [/quote:3tt3y85g]
But the juices are from raw chicken when they're dripping ~ I wouldn't try it... 8-[[/quote:3tt3y85g]

I've done the same thing with my turkey's.  I like the juices from them drip on the pork or brisket.  As long as the temps are comming up together, its not a problem.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":1k8t4q19][quote="Larry Wolfe":1k8t4q19][quote="Greg Rempe":1k8t4q19]Larry, is it safe to have that chicken drip on your ribs??  Just wondering??



Greg, I know you are kidding but I'll entertain your question anyways.  The chicken will be done long before the ribs, therefore the chicken juices are fine drippng onto the ribs.
 [/quote:1k8t4q19]
But the juices are from raw chicken when they're dripping ~ I wouldn't try it... 8-[[/quote:1k8t4q19]

Seeing as the chicken is already at 160* and the ribs still have a couple hours to cook, it WON'T be a problem!  It's common sense, when I pull the chicken off the cooker it will be completely cooked and the ribs will continue to cook.  What's the problem?  I'm not being a smart ass, but there's nothing to worry about.[/quote:1k8t4q19]
I know.. Here's my view ~ The chicken was raw when you put it on and it drips raw juices until it gets to 160...And those raw juices are falling on the ribs.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 21, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2gl4b6sa][quote="The Joker":2gl4b6sa][quote="Larry Wolfe":2gl4b6sa][quote="Greg Rempe":2gl4b6sa]Larry, is it safe to have that chicken drip on your ribs??  Just wondering??



Greg, I know you are kidding but I'll entertain your question anyways.  The chicken will be done long before the ribs, therefore the chicken juices are fine drippng onto the ribs.
 [/quote:2gl4b6sa]
But the juices are from raw chicken when they're dripping ~ I wouldn't try it... 8-[[/quote:2gl4b6sa]

Seeing as the chicken is already at 160* and the ribs still have a couple hours to cook, it WON'T be a problem!  It's common sense, when I pull the chicken off the cooker it will be completely cooked and the ribs will continue to cook.  What's the problem?  I'm not being a smart ass, but there's nothing to worry about.[/quote:2gl4b6sa]
I know.. Here's my view ~ The chicken was raw when you put it on and it drips raw juices until it gets to 160...And those raw juices are falling on the ribs.[/quote:2gl4b6sa]

Okay, what am I missing?  Aren't the ribs cooking too?  The juices are no longer raw.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 21, 2005)

:pop:   Nope, not big enough for this one


Maybe this one.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm not trying to cause trouble here...but I just remember hearing that you never want chicken juice (raw) dripping on anything ever!  But it is ok to have your pork butt drippingd on the chicken.  Again, I don't know for sure but that's how I remember it...chicken on the bottom always and whatever else on the top.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 21, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to cause trouble here...but I just remember hearing that you never want chicken juice (raw) dripping on anything ever!  But it is ok to have your pork butt drippingd on the chicken.  Again, I don't know for sure but that's how I remember it...chicken on the bottom always and whatever else on the top.



They went on at the same time, the ribs take alot longer than the chicken.  Had I put the chicken on an hour or so AFTER I put the ribs on, your point would be valid.  However the juices that do drip on the ribs will cook thoroughly.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 21, 2005)

ok... 8-[


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 21, 2005)

I hate to admit it Greg, but Larry is making sense, those juices will be cooked way longer then they ever would be if they stayed in the chicken.

I hate when that happens.

I still wouldn't do it, but that's just me.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 21, 2005)

Again...I just remeber hearing something about it but I cannot recite the exact text.  I'm sure its fine and I didn't mean to cause any undo second guessing!

By the way...I love chicken quraters!!  Looks great, Larry!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 21, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I hate to admit it Greg, but Larry is making sense, those juices will be cooked way longer then they ever would be if they stayed in the chicken.
> 
> I hate when that happens.
> 
> I still wouldn't do it, but that's just me.



Thanks Bruce for defending me, I think?  

But I gotta ask the question anyways.  Why wouldn't you do it?  Not trying to argue about it, but honestly there's not a valid reason not to do it as long as they go on at the same time.  Again, I'm not trying to make this thread into a debate, I just don't understand the rationale?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 21, 2005)

Need more pop corn:

_***Sorry Bill, it's to damn big!***_


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 21, 2005)

I guess it's just that ingrained teaching that you don't mix raw poultry juices with anything. Your argument makes a lot of sense and I'm sure you are right, I mean if we are running grate temps at 240-260 then whatever juices are there and whatever bad stuff is in them, should be neutralized.

It sounds right. I think you're right though about not putting poultry above anything for short cooks.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 21, 2005)

:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

Well, I have nothing else to say other than what Greg said ~ I've always heard that you shouldn't cook chicken over other meats because of the drippings.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 21, 2005)

Maybe we shouldn't use chicken broth anymore, it was raw at one point too..  Or maybe we shouldn't eat chicken anymore, it was raw too..........AT ONE POINT!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 21, 2005)

Chicken-180F, Pork 160F USDA recommended temps to kill all bacteria. My.2 cents.


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 21, 2005)

I know we've done this one before.  So let's get back to Larry choking his chicken, or whatever we started reading about.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 21, 2005)

Better yet...let's see some pics!! =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 21, 2005)

Yea Larry, where's the pics?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 21, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Chicken-180F, Pork 160F USDA recommended temps to kill all bacteria. My.2 cents.



WTF is that supposed to mean Mr. Traditional BBQ??  I'm not an idiot, I know as well as everyone here on the board the proper temps to pull meat.  WhoTF pulls their ribs at a specific temperature??  Chicken quarters takes about half the time to cook as ribs do.  What's the problem?  I know what I'm doing okay. YOU don't need to explain proper temps to me.  Tell them to someone else who doesn't know any better okay?

If anyone wants to see how the contaminated ribs and chicken turned out, here's some pic's.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

JFC!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 21, 2005)

Let me re-state...I was just asking to double check, not start a coo-day-tah!  Sorry for the hassel this created.

Secondly, no swearing! #-o


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 21, 2005)

Uhhhhgghhhh. I think I need a tissue.

I love food pr0n! 
 =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 21, 2005)

Larry: Take two Diazepam and a few beers, Relax, It's all good.  :!:


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 21, 2005)

Looks good as usual larry! what can you do with pulled chicken I know i'm asking a loaded question but i don't know?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 21, 2005)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Looks good as usual larry! what can you do with pulled chicken I know i'm asking a loaded question but i don't know?



Link, you eat it same as you would pulled pork.  Either by itself or on sandwiches.  Also is great in tacos, burritos, nachos, etc.  Little leaner than pork as well.


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 21, 2005)

larry did you mix some kind of a sauce in with the chicken?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

The pulled chicken looks almost alive!    In a good way!  :!:  What's the yellow stuff? Mustard?  Looks good!!  

Oh, and I really appreciate that you used imagestack for your 1st pics..........But then........... #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 21, 2005)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> larry did you mix some kind of a sauce in with the chicken?



Link I sprinkled some rub over the chicken, then mixed in about a 1/4 cup of SBR's BBQ Sauce.



			
				The Joker said:
			
		

> The pulled chicken looks almost alive!    In a good way!  :!:  What's the yellow stuff? Mustard?  Looks good!!
> 
> Oh, and I really appreciate that you used imagestack for your 1st pics..........But then........... #-o



You're the reason I used E-photo on the second batch of pic's!


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 22, 2005)

larry what is Sbr.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 22, 2005)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> larry what is Sbr.



Sweet Baby Rays.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 22, 2005)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> larry what is Sbr.


Sweet Baby Ray's


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 22, 2005)

ok than were can I get some SBR sauce?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2005)

Our local supermarket carries it.  If yours doesn't, try Sweet Baby Ray's


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 22, 2005)

Great lookin' 'Q there brutha!  

And BTW

I'd rather have my quarters drip on my butt, than my butt drippin' down my leg!  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 22, 2005)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> Great lookin' 'Q there brutha!
> 
> And BTW
> 
> I'd rather have my quarters drip on my butt, than my butt drippin' down my leg!  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:



That's classic Mike!!!


----------

